# A propos de la mise a jour bluetooth 1.2



## macinside (25 Novembre 2004)

Apple a mis en téléchargement la mise a jour bluetooth 1.2 il semble qu'après la mise a jour du firmware du module interne bluetooth (pas les clé USB) que le clavier et la souris pro soit accessible dès le démarrage de la machine, après essais, je peu forcer l'ouverture ou l'éjection d'un cd sur mon Alu 12&quot; 867 Mhz et mon G5 Bi-2 Ghz (Rev. A), si vous l'avez faite, pouvez vous avoir accès a l'openfirmware via le clavier bluetooth Apple ?


----------



## House M.D. (27 Novembre 2004)

J'ai pas mon clavier le week-end, mais je te dis ça dimanche soir en rentrant...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2004)

Je comprends pas trop ce que tu veux dire


----------



## petitfuzzle (27 Novembre 2004)

on pourrait démarrer en single user pour taper fsck -y avec le clavier bluetooth ? si c'est celà c'est intéressant.


----------



## macinside (27 Novembre 2004)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> on pourrait démarrer en single user pour taper fsck -y avec le clavier bluetooth ? si c'est celà c'est intéressant.



apparemment oui


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2004)

Et ca veut dire?


----------



## petitfuzzle (27 Novembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et ca veut dire?[/QUOTE
> 
> cela veut dire que jusqu'à présent il fallait remettre un clavier filaire pour faire certaines manoeuvres au démarrage, type fsck -y, alt pomme p r, etc...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Novembre 2004)

Ah ok maintenant c'est clair


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2004)

je vieux de faire la mise a jour du firmware bluetooth sur un Alu 17" 1,5 Ghz, après jumellage, le clavier bluetooth Apple peu prendre la main sur la machine dès le démarrage (j'ai accèes a l'openfirmware avec)


----------



## tarti (29 Novembre 2004)

Sur PB 12", J'ai lancé la MAJ à 22h, il est 22h55 et j'ai toujours le dialogue avec la barre de progression grisée qui bouge pas... c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## vincmyl (30 Novembre 2004)

C'est clair que la ca commence à faire long


----------



## tarti (30 Novembre 2004)

Moqueur, va ;-)
A 1h du mat j'ai fini par forcer à quitter, non sans apréhension...
Pas de pb mais BT est tjrs là et ma mini souris fonctionne.
Par contre, comment savoir si la maj est bien faite ?
Y a t il un n° de version quelque part ?




			
				vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que la ca commence à faire long


----------



## vincmyl (30 Novembre 2004)

Va dans le menu Pomme puis A propos de ce Mac ouis dans Application et regarde la version


----------



## r e m y (30 Novembre 2004)

Je n'ai pas encore fait la mise à jour... et  pourtant je prends la main dès le début du boot!

Plus fort encore, en démarrant mon iMac sous OS9, clavier et souris bluetooth sont reconnus alors que MacOS 9 ne gère pas le bluetooth!

En fait c'est le dongle Bluetooth D-Link qui est vu par MacOS9 tout à la fois comme un clavier et une souris usb!


----------



## vincmyl (30 Novembre 2004)

Hein??? Bizarre :mouais:


----------



## r e m y (30 Novembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Hein??? Bizarre :mouais:


Mais non ce n'est pas bizarre.... Ce n'est pas la première mise à jour du firmware des modules bluetooth intégrés et des dongle D-Link, et c'est une mise à jour antérieur qui avait permis cette prise en compte du clavier dès l'allumage du Mac

En fait le module bluetooth (ou le dongle D-Link) gère lui-même la communication bluetooth, traduit les infos reçues du clavier et la souris et les renvoie au Mac comme s'il s'agissait d'info reçues de périphériques usb (c'est pour ça que ça marche même sous OS 9)


----------



## vincmyl (30 Novembre 2004)

Ah ok maintenant c'est plus clair


----------



## WebOliver (9 Décembre 2004)

petitfuzzle a dit:
			
		

> vincmyl a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r e m y (10 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas chez moi en tout cas, même après la mise à jour...


Tu  utilises bien bluetooth intégré ou un dongle bluetooth udb D-Link?

Ou bien as-tu un autre type de dongle usb bluetooth???


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tu  utilises bien bluetooth intégré ou un dongle bluetooth udb D-Link?
> 
> Ou bien as-tu un autre type de dongle usb bluetooth???



Bluetooth livré avec mon iMac G5.


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bluetooth livré avec mon iMac G5.



Alors il y a un pb avec bluetooth sur ton iMac G5.... Car même avant cette mise à jour, le clavier bluetooth livré avec l'iMac doit être utlisable pour les opérations de boot (appui sur C, sur T, sur Shift, démarrage en Single user, en Open Fiormware...)

D'ailleurs quand on commande un iMacG5 "bluetooth intégral", il est livré avec calvier et souris bluetooth, sans aucun clavier filaire (justement parce qu'on peut tout faire avec le clavier bluetooth)


----------



## WebOliver (12 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Alors il y a un pb avec bluetooth sur ton iMac G5.... Car même avant cette mise à jour, le clavier bluetooth livré avec l'iMac doit être utlisable pour les opérations de boot (appui sur C, sur T, sur Shift, démarrage en Single user, en Open Fiormware...)



Pour démarrer en Single User, c'est pas Commande-S?   J'ai essayé ta combinaison de touches Shift + C + T, ça donne rien d'autres qu'un démarrage sans extension.


----------



## r e m y (12 Décembre 2004)

si c'est bien command-s pour démarrer en Single User

L'appui sur C boote sur CD ou DVD
L'appui sur T, passe en mode Target (le mac devient disque dur firewire externe)
Command-O-F démarre en open firmware
Siht démarre sans extension

etc,etc...


----------



## pampelune (19 Décembre 2004)

Je confirme que sur mon tout nouvel Imac 20" qui date d'hier je peux démarrer en single user, mais ensuite il ne veut rien taper. le clavier ne peut rien écrire...
J'ai l'option bluetooth intégrée.

Par ailleurs, si quelqu'un pouvait me dire s'il est normal que j'ai des déconnexions incessantes de clavier (le bezel indiquant la connexion interrompue s'affiche et même parfois - ça vient encore de m'arriver 2 fois en tapant ces quelques lignes - il me fait comme si je laissais une touche appuyée pendant plusieurs secondes !!! impossible d'utiliser ce p'*** de clavier )

Désolé mais je commence à en avoir déjà marre au bout d'un jour...


----------



## pampelune (19 Décembre 2004)

Bon hé bien mon clavier ne marchait plus du tout hier soir.
Du coup à force de m'énerver, de tripatouiller (la led ne s'allumait plus du tout), j'ai mis enlevé et remis le piles, les ai frottées etc... et depuis ça remarche !!!

Je peux enfin profiter de mon clavier sans déconnexion (se devait être un faux contact au niveau des piles je pense).

Ouf ! Du coup je me suis dit que j'allais acheter un clavier USB au cas où.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> si c'est bien command-s pour démarrer en Single User
> 
> L'appui sur C boote sur CD ou DVD
> L'appui sur T, passe en mode Target (le mac devient disque dur firewire externe)
> ...



Je précise que j'ai essayer de démarrer en Single User avec le clavier USB de mon ancier iMac G4 et là-aussi nada.  Bluetooth ne semble pas en cause donc, d'autant plus que lorsque je branche mon clavier USB, il me semble lire des messages d'erreur lors du boot, ce qui n'est pas le cas avec le clavier Bluetooth.


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2004)

Le démarrage en Single User aurait-il été désactivé sur les iMac G5 ???


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2004)

Quand je démarre en Single User, j'ai l'erreur suivante qui s'affiche: AppleUSBHubPort: Error
Ça n'a peut-être rien à voir avec Bluetooth... mais on sait jamais.


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2004)

je n'ai pas cette erreur du hub usb sur mon iMac G4....


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas cette erreur du hub usb sur mon iMac G4....



Je pense que ça n'a rien à voir avec la mise à jour Bluetooth. Je suis allé voir sur les forums de discussion d'Apple, quelques utilisateurs ont eu ce message et en gros il faut l'ignorer: tout mes périphériques USB fonctionnent.

Donc, deux choses: je ne peux pas démarrer en Single User sur mon iMac G5 avec mon clavier Bluetooth, et je ne peux pas non plus démarrer avec un clavier filaire en Single User, l'erreur dont je viens de parler semble en être la cause. Aucun lien entre les deux à mon avis.

Voilà.


----------



## r e m y (27 Décembre 2004)

Ce qui est plus "inquiétant", c'est qu'il semblerait quand même que quelque chose ait été modifié au niveau du Firmware, sur le iMac G5, qui empêche toute intervention lors d'un démarrage en single user (puisque même avec un clavier filaire tu dis ne rien pouvoir faire)... mais alors pourquoi avoir conservé le raccourci clavier POmme-S?

Quelque chose m'échappe...

(euh tu veux pas me prêter ton iMac G5 quelques semaines pour que j'investigue la chose en profondeur?)

Concernant le hub USB, la question a se poser, c'est:

est-ce qu'il n'y aurait pas un pb avec le hub USB qui fasse que celui-ci n'est reconnu et géré qu'après démarrage complet de MacOS X (après chargement du pilote adhoc).

Au stade où on se trouve en démarrage SingleUser, le hub n'est pas correctement géré et donc le clavier filaire (ou le dongle bluetooth interne ou externe) communiquent mal avec la machine


----------



## WebOliver (27 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est plus "inquiétant", c'est qu'il semblerait quand même que quelque chose ait été modifié au niveau du Firmware, sur le iMac G5, qui empêche toute intervention lors d'un démarrage en single user (puisque même avec un clavier filaire  tu dis ne rien pouvoir faire)... mais alors pourquoi avoir conservé le raccourci clavier POmme-S?
> 
> Quelque chose m'échappe...
> 
> (euh tu veux pas me prêter ton iMac G5 quelques semaines pour que j'investigue la chose en profondeur?)



Je pense pas qu'Apple ait modifié le firmware... néamoins il faudrait d'autres témoigages d'utilisateurs d'iMac G5. 

PS: non je le garde...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Décembre 2004)

J'avais commandé un clavier et une souris Btooh à l'achat de mon ImacG5 et j'ai reçu le tout avec le module sous forme de clé D-Link

Lors du démarrage je suis déjà arrivé au bureau depuis longtemps avant que mon clavier et ma souris ne veuillent bien vouloir transmettre la moindre action .... délai parfois jusqu'à 20 sec .... frustrant donc   

Est-ce normal ?

Mon clavier est le "wireles keyboard apple"
Quand à la souris je l'ai depuis mise de coté et remplacée par une logitech avec clé HF avec laquelle j'ai évidement accès INSTANTANEMENT au curseur

Joseph


----------



## r e m y (28 Décembre 2004)

1 - tu n'aurais pas du recevoir cet iMac avec une cle DLInk, mais avec un module bluetooth intégré directement sur la carte mère (euh mais j'y pense ... peut-être n'as-tu pas commandé cet iMac sur l'AppleStore. )

2 - Non ce n'est pas normal d'avoir un tel délais... tu devrais pouvoir bouger le curseur de la souris dès que tu le vois apparaitre à 'lécran durant la phase de boot. (même remarque que ci-dessus; Dans ce cas, la clé DLink est sans doute avec le firmware d'origine... Appliques-lui la mise à jour de firmware 1.2 et otut devrait rentrer dans l'ordre)


----------



## pampelune (28 Décembre 2004)

Une petite question au passage que j'ai déjà posée sur Macbidouille et pour laquelle je n'ai pas eu de réponse :
"
Ayant commandé mon Imac G5 avec l'option bluetooth, je viens de m'apercevoir que la vitesse de transfert de fichiers par l'utilitaire idoine était à 16k avec le connecteur interne de l'Imac alors que l'essai avec mon ancien dongle bluetooth me donne 25/30k !

Y'a un truc ou quoi ?"

Merci !


----------



## pampelune (1 Janvier 2005)

Petite relance du 1er janvier 2004...;-)


----------



## pickeugo (4 Février 2005)

salut , je pense avoir quelques blèmes avec le démarrage aussi ...
jai fait toutes les mises à jour d' Apple !

IMAC G5 acheté récemment sur l'apple store avec clavier et souris Bluetooth (bluetooth integré)

le matin lorsque je demarre l'ordi....
la souris est figé !!!!!!! peut rien faire 

 

Piles neuves je précise...
alors j'allume et j'eteind, 2 trois fois comme ça et ça fini par fonctionner
mais c'est gavant !!!!!  :mouais:


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Mars 2005)

J'ai acheté un imac G5 17 pouce avec superdrive et module bluetooth intégré (version FNAC) ce week-end et j'ai le même problème que pickeugo : allumage rallumage ... avant que le mac ne veuille bien détecter le module bluetooth. Je songe à un retour à la FNAC.


----------



## pickeugo (1 Mars 2005)

j'ai trouvé un remède au problème !!!!

Je ne l'éteint plus !!!!   

bé oui, je suspend l'activité !!!


+ sérieusement, le problème n'arrive pas par contre lorsque qu'on redemarre après une mise à jour par exemple !
cela ne se passe qu'après une nuit de sommeil de l'imac !


----------



## hippo sulfite (1 Mars 2005)

Ce module bluetooth réagirait il comme une voiture : Un petit coup de starter pour démarre à froid !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2005)

On en sait plus? Est-ce que le mode Single User est inactif sur les iMac G5?


----------



## cycloppe (19 Mai 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> ... si quelqu'un pouvait me dire s'il est normal que j'ai des *déconnexions incessantes de clavier* (le bezel indiquant la connexion interrompue s'affiche et même parfois - ça vient encore de m'arriver 2 fois en tapant ces quelques lignes - il me fait comme si je laissais une touche appuyée pendant plusieurs secondes !!! impossible d'utiliser ce p'*** de clavier ) ...


Bonjour. J'ai le même problème que toi, c'est vraiment chiant ...

As-tu trouvé une solution depuis ce post de décembre 2004 ?


----------



## cycloppe (19 Mai 2005)

Citation:
Posté par pampelune
... si quelqu'un pouvait me dire s'il est normal que j'ai des déconnexions incessantes de clavier (le bezel indiquant la connexion interrompue s'affiche et même parfois - ça vient encore de m'arriver 2 fois en tapant ces quelques lignes - il me fait comme si je laissais une touche appuyée pendant plusieurs secondes !!! impossible d'utiliser ce p'*** de clavier ) ...

Bonjour. J'ai le même problème que toi, c'est vraiment chiant ...

As-tu trouvé une solution depuis ce post de décembre 2004 ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On en sait plus? Est-ce que le mode Single User est inactif sur les iMac G5?



Remontée de sujet, car cela m'intrigue toujours ce d'autant plus que mon problème n'est pas résolu...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2005)

Ça peut intéresser du monde: j'ai compris mon problème. J'ai donc un clavier et souris Bluetooth, j'arrivais à démarrer en mode Single User, mais, ensuite une fois dans le mode Single User, impossible de taper quoi que ce soit. Même avec un clavier filaire je n'y arrivais pas.

Et c'est là que j'ai saisi: avant de démarrer, il faut désactiver Bluetooth, c'est aussi simple que cela. Ensuite tout roule.


----------



## r e m y (15 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça peut intéresser du monde: j'ai compris mon problème. J'ai donc un clavier et souris Bluetooth, j'arrivais à démarrer en mode Single User, mais, ensuite une fois dans le mode Single User, impossible de taper quoi que ce soit. Même avec un clavier filaire je n'y arrivais pas.
> 
> Et c'est là que j'ai saisi: avant de démarrer, il faut désactiver Bluetooth, c'est aussi simple que cela. Ensuite tout roule.


 
Désactiver bluetooth avant de redémarrer j'imagine... mais si le redémarrage s'est fait de façon un peu violente et qu'on n'a pas eu le temps de désactiver bluetooth???

D'autre part, j'imagine qu'une fois bluetooth désactivé il faut un clavier filaire....


----------



## WebOliver (15 Septembre 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Désactiver bluetooth avant de redémarrer j'imagine... mais si le redémarrage s'est fait de façon un peu violente et qu'on n'a pas eu le temps de désactiver bluetooth???



En cas de gros crash tu veux dire? Et que la machine ne boot plus du tout? Le cas est relativement isolé et signifie alors un mal plus profond. Non?



			
				r e m y a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, j'imagine qu'une fois bluetooth désactivé il faut un clavier filaire....



Oui, là je crois que c'est clair, dans mon cas le problème était que je n'arrivais même pas à démarrer avec un clavier filaire.


----------

